# Shipped 4k return yesterday and Tivo sent email



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

Saying they credited my credit card. That was fast. It's still shipping. I sent my second one back today. Lets see if this refund is as fast.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

schatham said:


> Saying they credited my credit card. That was fast. It's still shipping. I sent my second one back today. Lets see if this refund is as fast.


That's how Amazon works now too. It's tied to the tracking number somehow. As soon as the shipping company scans the return label they process the refund.

I've heard that some people take advantage of this by shipping back empty boxes or ones filled with dirt or rocks equal to the weight of the original item.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

I spoke to soon. The second Tivo is showing shipment exception. States this, *Package received after final location pickup has occurred. Scheduled for pickup next business day. *It's at the FedEx first location after pick up, not ready for delivery.

Maybe they need to have the ground shipping department take it. I noticed the first one went to a different location after pick up that handles ground shipping.


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

It doesn't appear to be so well automated if you refuse the delivery.
I had refused one of the Stream's at delivery, the return was received 5/14 and today I still have no acknowledgement or refund from TiVo.
Chat rep said 7-10 business days or some such, I'll just wait it out until Monday then give them a call...


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

My second one is now shipping, the exception is gone, but no notice of payment like the first one.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

Second returned delivered and accepted, but no email or anything about a refund like the first one.


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

schatham said:


> Second returned delivered and accepted, but no email or anything about a refund like the first one.


Did you pay return shipping on these yourself? Did you get a full refund on the first one?
I had to call TiVo so they could open an RMA on the unit I refused, otherwise I guess they just weren't going to bother doing anything even though they had it.
That was 2 days ago, today I got an email stating I was getting a refund for "$40.4" which I can't figure out. I checked the return policy and apparently "Orders that are refused at the designated shipping address may incur a 15% restocking fee." but 15% of the $49.99 would be more like $7.50... I don't even know if I want to deal with them to figure it out.

edit: I tried chat who claimed it was because I had returned it more than 15 days since service activation. That made no sense of course and when pushed they told me to call customer support. So I made the call, they said refund is for full purchase price and couldn't account for the email. I guess I'll wait to see what is credited to my account...


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

cybergrimes said:


> Did you pay return shipping on these yourself? Did you get a full refund on the first one?
> I had to call TiVo so they could open an RMA on the unit I refused, otherwise I guess they just weren't going to bother doing anything even though they had it.
> That was 2 days ago, today I got an email stating I was getting a refund for "$40.4" which I can't figure out. I checked the return policy and apparently "Orders that are refused at the designated shipping address may incur a 15% restocking fee." but 15% of the $49.99 would be more like $7.50... I don't even know if I want to deal with them to figure it out.
> 
> edit: I tried chat who claimed it was because I had returned it more than 15 days since service activation. That made no sense of course and when pushed they told me to call customer support. So I made the call, they said refund is for full purchase price and couldn't account for the email. I guess I'll wait to see what is credited to my account...


I had an RMA authorization and prepaid shipping label. My first one refunded the full amount.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

Do we have 15 or 30 days to return these? I bought mine day one and looking to return


----------

